# Circuito VCO para 88-108



## tiago (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola, estoy montando un circuito PLL para banda FM.

No dispongo de ningun esquema de VCO para poder aplicarle este PLL. ¿Alguien dispone de algun esquema con PCB?

No encuentro nada viable googleando.     ...Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

¿ Estas buscando algo en especial ?, porque yo puse *VCO FM* en Google y me aparecieron varios.


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2011)

Si, bueno, un VCO que sea expresamente para añadirle un PLL.

Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Ene 6, 2011)

y que de especial  es tu pll para poder apoyarte no se ve


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2011)

Es un PLL bastante popular, tambien lleva un circuito diseñado mpara el mismo, que entrega 6 o 7 Watios. Pero no quiero montar ese en concreto, prefiero buscar algo que sea un simple oscilador de al menos dos varicap, al que le pueda añadir una etapa de potencia.

Dejo la documentación que tengo sobre este PLL, 

Gracias.


----------



## asterión (Ene 11, 2011)

No te gusta este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/oscilador-88-108-mhz-bf961-muy-estable-14987/ hacia el final hay un esquema con PLL. Saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 11, 2011)

No está mal, pero no es lo que busco...reconozco que tengo mis rarezas 

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 17, 2011)

Amigo tiago, el circuito de ese PLL, es similar al que posteo clausalan, y anda en la red, ensamble 3 versiones distintas,con el mismo TSA5511, y el PIc 16F84, 16F628A,  probe todos los hex, ninguno me funciona, no engancha, la verdad ya me rompio el coco, mi conclusion es que los hex, estan protegidos, y no es el codigo correcto el que postean, y la verdad no manejo mucho lo de programacion de Pic, seguiremos buscando,  sigo esperando el veronica PLL8, jajaja,un abrazo, moises calderon


----------



## elalfo (Ene 23, 2011)

http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/VCscillator.jpg
Hola, una Preguntita,¿ Como puedo variar la frecuencia ?

le coloque un varicap segun esto para AM porque quiero que a la salida me de de 100 hz a 100khz.
pero me da frecuencias de 19Mhz


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 24, 2011)

ME imagino que teienes que recalcular los valores de los condesandores que se derivann y van conectados a emisor, creo que los que tienen valor de 20pf.

Una duda la bobina que dice 3 a 5 vueltas es de choque? No falta otra bobina para completar el circuito tanque?
Otra duda el condensador de 47 pf para que se utiliza?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2011)

que tal este vco con pic http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/mc145158/index.html

para adaptar claro ,pero es una idea ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Franzte (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola amigos de foro aca tengo un osilador con pll bh1415 de 88.....108


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2019)

Franzte dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro aca tengo un osilador con pll bh1415 de 88.....108


!Wow , se ve muy interesante ese circuito armado arriba Don Franzte  , acaso ustedes terias los planos de montagen del para conpartir aca (Foro) ?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

